# How to model pull-down shades for passenger car windows



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

I see that masking tape adhered to the inside of my passenger car window looks like someone pulled down the shade, but are there any other suggestions on how to model a pull-down shade for the interior of a Bachmann passenger car? Click here for a photo.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim,

You could glue on some styrene channels and then have a thin shutter slide up and down to simulate the blind. For example, here is how I recently did it for some outside 'roll shutters':










Keith


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,

This may be a little overkill but here's what I did for my private car (BTW, it is 1:20).

I found this printable fabric at a local fabric store.










I then located a suitable pattern on-line and printed several shades on one page.










Next, I cut out each shade, glued it to a small piece of brass wire to strengthen the top, and folded the fabric at the bottom and glued in a small piece of basswood. I then glued the brass wire into the window frame.










Here's a photo from the inside:











And here's a photo from the outside:











Hope this can be of some help.

Doc


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc, that is awesome! Thanks for the idea, they look like the real deal  Oh, and the rest of your car looks so real also it's hard to believe it's a model!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some cloth with lines in it that my wife had. Used it in my Zephyer windows.


----------

